# OH boy some extra pocket jingle.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

John, Eric and I had decided to hunt coyotes on Tuesday since they had stuff to do on Monday and I also was still cleaning up after all (10") the snow we got Sunday and Sunday night. The morning was not all that productive with just calling in one coyote to see for a brief moment. Along about 11:00 AM we decided to call it quits and went to Eric's place for a bit. Eric pulled some Elk burger out of the fridge where he had it thawing just for this occasion, got us involved in chopping some onions and garlic while he browned the burger adding it all to a big pot with spices for a great elk burger chili. After the meal and clean up we retired to Eric's man cave I wish mine was as big and as well-appointed with big screen TV, stereo along with gun books and other things. About 3:30 pm we hit the road to make the first evening set by 4:00 pm. Nothing showed at that set after 30 minutes with two callers running even. Got to the second place at just after 5:00 pm. Farmer told us he had seen two just before noon crossing a hay field going to a real brushy wood lot next to his farm. Went back to the field about 300 yards from the trucks and I have to say my legs are still weak and I was on the tired side after skiing back there after the last place so soon. We had one coyote show up in about ten minutes from a grassy swale that John took with his 222 Mag. In about 25 minutes 3 show up and Eric got another double and John got his second one. Unroll the plastic sheet sleds and load them up the fur was nice on them believe the colder weather has finally got the fur nice enough to sell. Go back up to the farm and load them in Johns truck as the farmer comes out and thanks us for taking care of them before they multiply and try to get his lambs in the spring. After talking to the farmer it is dark and the moon has come up a big orange ball. As we are driving back to John's place we decided it was going to be a great night to hunt the bright moon and snow cover to make it seem like a heavy over cast day. I run home and grab my Charles Daily 12 OU extra full and full shot gun and a box of coyote buster shells. While Eric and I are getting our shot guns John calls a few of the places were going to hunt and lets them know and we will be parking just off the road to their hay field and wood lots. While he is calling he is loading the bunks with round bales for his cattle. I get back just as he is finishing up and Eric soon arrives. We get to the first place and ski across the hay field to a hill overlooking a brushy drainage ditch. We see where deer have come out and pawed the snow to get at the hay we also see what we are sure is a pair of coyote tracks as the farmer doesn't allow his dogs to just run when and where they want. We set up In a good grassy area of the fence line and set out the weasel ball too about 40 yards from us and off to the left. Get the call going and let it run thru the cycle once and was about to turn up the volume some when a coyote appears. He gets almost to the weasel ball and since it was in my area of coverage I shot it right in the face and down he went just a couple kicks. We wait a bit longer and nothing else showed up so we are out of there in 40 minutes. Darn a 35, 40 pound coyote is a heavy bugger to drag out with still healing knees. We set out for the second place while I am enduring insults about being old and crippled and drinking hot coffee Eric had thoughtfully brought. It has sure turned cold, read out on John's truck said it was only 10F, we could see snow blowing across the road as we drove too. Get to the second place and get set up In a brushy patch around a stone pile on a field edge next to a hill side covered with thorn apples and a woods behind it. Again we set the weasel ball about 40 yards out, get the caller going with a squealing pig something not heard too often we think and why the coyotes respond to it. We are just shutting the caller down at 30 minutes and thinking we were not going to see anything here. When all of a sudden 4 pop out of those thorn apples, John opens up with his browning gold 10ga. and knocks 2 down and Eric gets another one with his 1187 12ga. The 3d spun and was gone leaving a trail of melted snow in the wake of its afterburners kicking in. I never had a shot at any of them which happens from time to time depending on our set up. Gather the decoy and caller and head out. I am glad I don't have a coyote to drag out of there as it is mostly uphill Ya a long easy slope but never the less a hill in 10 inches of snow. It is close to 10:00 PM so we decide to hit one more place and go to the truck stop for a quick pick me up and coffee. The last place was a bust nothing showing up so we got to the truck stop and Had coffee, a burger and fresh pie. The waitress knows us and saw us in the lot stripping off our painters suits so knew we had been after coyotes. She asked us how it had went and when we had those grins from ear to ear she knew we were not lying. I got home just after midnight, felt wore out and glad we were not doing another morning hunt. Truck showed 7F as I pulled up and parked, inside the weather station showed 8F with a minus -3 wind chill.
We are planning on going out again tonight as long as the clouds do not block the moon.

 Al


----------



## phantomfly (Jan 22, 2012)

Doesn't get any better than that ! Good job.


----------

